# Beware of the cheap, low cost Laptops



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 9, 2018)

A friend of mine brought over a laptop he bought only a few weeks ago, complaining he can't install anything and gets memory errors. I open it up...confused for a minute... 32 GB memory??....what is this?
  I had no idea these things existed.
They are now selling brand new laptops under $200.
There's a catch.... a BIG one... it has no hard drive. No, it doesn't have an SSD drive either....they call it "emmc"...which is basically an internal thumb drive. 
 So...you can't really install much of anything. Not without buying a memory card to plug in.

  And another thing, some of them come with only 2 GB RAM....that is criminally low.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 9, 2018)

You pay for what you get


.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> You pay for what you get
> 
> 
> .



Aye...but nevertheless buyer beware.
IMO - they should not be able to sell these calling them laptop computers.
There should be clear information saying you cannot install programs etc. without buying additional memory cards.
Literally a few feet away from these are laptops $70 more and it has 15 times the storage capacity.
People don't even know what memory is.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 9, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > You pay for what you get
> ...



Err..yeah. They would not get me with that. No SSD/HDD? no.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 9, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> A friend of mine brought over a laptop he bought only a few weeks ago, complaining he can't install anything and gets memory errors. I open it up...confused for a minute... 32 GB memory??....what is this?
> I had no idea these things existed.
> They are now selling brand new laptops under $200.
> There's a catch.... a BIG one... it has no hard drive. No, it doesn't have an SSD drive either....they call it "emmc"...which is basically an internal thumb drive.
> ...




That sounds absurd, like a burner cell phone or something.  Basically allows you to browser surf by the sounds of it, listen to streaming music.  How small would the cache be if at all?  Is it a well known laptop manufacturer?

Also to the above, are you confusing 32GB with MB?  32 Gigs of ram would be massive.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 9, 2018)

Oh... and how convenient these cheap things are for sale right before school starts.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 9, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine brought over a laptop he bought only a few weeks ago, complaining he can't install anything and gets memory errors. I open it up...confused for a minute... 32 GB memory??....what is this?
> ...



Numerous brands....... https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=laptop computers under $200&cat_id=0&typeahead=laptop


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 9, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...




Ah it runs on Android.  This is basically a tablet with a larger screen truth be told.

Yes, for an all purpose laptop, this is useless.  For someone surfing, and maybe storing stuff on a micro sd card, it would do the trick.  This isn't really a laptop in my opinion, it' just designed to look and feel like one.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 9, 2018)

Laptops shouldn't run on Android.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 9, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Laptops shouldn't run on Android.



probaby true.
Way better off running LinuxMint or Ubuntu....having said that though, kids today are extremely app-centric. With all of the available Android apps...it may very well work well for them.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 9, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > You pay for what you get
> ...




You have a point.


.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 9, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> A friend of mine brought over a laptop he bought only a few weeks ago, complaining he can't install anything and gets memory errors. I open it up...confused for a minute... 32 GB memory??....what is this?
> I had no idea these things existed.
> They are now selling brand new laptops under $200.
> There's a catch.... a BIG one... it has no hard drive. No, it doesn't have an SSD drive either....they call it "emmc"...which is basically an internal thumb drive.
> ...


/-----/ 2 GB RAM????  They make laptops with that much power???? No way.  Mine has a whopping 64K byte Ram and is blindingly fast. I bought it at a garage sales thre years ago for $5. 




The portable micro computer the “Portal" of the French company R2E Micral CCMC officially appeared in September 1980 at the Sicob show in Paris. The Portal was a portable microcomputer designed and marketed by the studies and developments department of the French firm R2E Micral in 1980 at the request of the company CCMC specializing in payroll and accounting. It was based on an Intel 8085 processor, 8-bit, clocked at 2 MHz. It was equipped with a central 64K byte Ram, a keyboard with 58 alpha numeric keys and 11 numeric keys (separate blocks), a 32-character screen, a floppy disk: capacity = 140 000 characters, of a thermal printer: speed = 28 characters / second, an asynchronous channel, a synchronous channel, a 220 V power supply. Designed for an operating temperature of 15–35 ° C, it weighed 12 kg and its dimensions were 45 × 45 × 15 cm. It provided total mobility. Its operating system was Prologue.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine brought over a laptop he bought only a few weeks ago, complaining he can't install anything and gets memory errors. I open it up...confused for a minute... 32 GB memory??....what is this?
> ...



My 16 MB-RAM computer did a lot of things.

It was socket 7, based off of Intel 8086 technology.

Back in the day when AMD and Intel chips fit into the same socket. 

I had a couple laptops too, back in those days. They were worth around $300 apiece.

More than my desktop.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## strollingbones (Aug 9, 2018)

alrightie i has a question.....in oct of 2014 i got hubby a lap top as he recovered from knee stuff....he says it will die next year..that its only 'supported' for 5 years?  what the fuck?  is he just wanting a new laptop or what?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 9, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> alrightie i has a question.....in oct of 2014 i got hubby a lap top as he recovered from knee stuff....he says it will die next year..that its only 'supported' for 5 years?  what the fuck?  is he just wanting a new laptop or what?


Call the Blade Runner department, they'll know.






















(He's probably talking about the operating system)


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 9, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> alrightie i has a question.....in oct of 2014 i got hubby a lap top as he recovered from knee stuff....he says it will die next year..that its only 'supported' for 5 years?  what the fuck?  is he just wanting a new laptop or what?



Who cares about "supported"? Is it broke, or not?

I have a friend that I bet is still using Vista x64 OS I set him up with 7 years ago.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine brought over a laptop he bought only a few weeks ago, complaining he can't install anything and gets memory errors. I open it up...confused for a minute... 32 GB memory??....what is this?
> ...



I was thinking the same thing, except I was going to use the calculator analogy on how we got to the moon.


.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 9, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> alrightie i has a question.....in oct of 2014 i got hubby a lap top as he recovered from knee stuff....he says it will die next year..that its only 'supported' for 5 years?  what the fuck?  is he just wanting a new laptop or what?




Get him a laptop that I pick then send it to me, I'll fix him right up proper.

I should charge for that.

Yeah, I'm good with that stuff, but I'm also good with something else, too, that's where the money gets made.

This fucker wanted to come in my house if I fixed his computer. I told him to fuck 

off. Have your fucked up computer, dickhead, you're no better than me. Oh yeah, I want your piece of shit Dell that's worth about $35.

Fuck You.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 9, 2018)

okay not supported he acts like the damn laptop will just shut down and die


----------



## Valerie (Aug 9, 2018)

omg i have SOooooo many dead ones


----------



## Valerie (Aug 9, 2018)

i'm saving all of them as exhibits just in case


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 9, 2018)

tinder suing you or what?


----------



## Valerie (Aug 9, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> tinder suing you or what?




lol never been to that site.. i'm married!


----------



## Valerie (Aug 9, 2018)

it's a dating site, right??


----------



## Valerie (Aug 9, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> tinder suing you or what?




i'm saving them in case my hacker stalker ever winds up in court


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 9, 2018)

Valerie said:


> omg i have SOooooo many dead ones



Me too.  I gave up on Dell, now I am using a Lenovo Yoga, I really like it.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 9, 2018)

Valerie said:


> omg i have SOooooo many dead ones



Probably not more than me. 

My ratio of working/non-working computer stuff is like, 2/10


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 9, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> okay not supported he acts like the damn laptop will just shut down and die


Tell him Y2K is loooooong past.........


----------



## Missourian (Aug 10, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> A friend of mine brought over a laptop he bought only a few weeks ago, complaining he can't install anything and gets memory errors. I open it up...confused for a minute... 32 GB memory??....what is this?
> I had no idea these things existed.
> They are now selling brand new laptops under $200.
> There's a catch.... a BIG one... it has no hard drive. No, it doesn't have an SSD drive either....they call it "emmc"...which is basically an internal thumb drive.
> ...



I saw these...they are marketed as "chromebooks" instead of laptops...just say no.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 11, 2018)

Missourian said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine brought over a laptop he bought only a few weeks ago, complaining he can't install anything and gets memory errors. I open it up...confused for a minute... 32 GB memory??....what is this?
> ...



Chromebook is a different OS, doesn't eat as much memory but yes, it is still basically a "portable browser". Your smart phone is faster, and has more memory than these.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


----------



## addy smith (Sep 4, 2018)

Yes, I am agreed with you, we have to be aware of these type of luring offers. Before buying the laptop we just not consider the cheap budget but also must be checked out the configuration of the laptop also.


----------

